# Turn signal problem, 1985 Quantum



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

Seems I have developed a turn signal problem, to add to the list of repairs needed. When i got the car, everything worked, lights, signals, etc. Today, no signals. The signal indicator on the dash is dimly lit all of the time. When the signal is put on to either side, the light gets bright, but neither side will flash. The exterior signal lights (front or rear) also do not come on. The 4 way flashers also will not work, or light up. Does this sound like a flasher problem? I have checked the fuses (#4, and #19), and they are OK. If a flasher problem, where might the flasher be located on a 1985 Quantum? Thanks, David.


----------



## VW Nevada (Feb 28, 2008)

In my past experiences with this, it's usually is a ground wire. I'd start by checking negative battery terminal and going from there.


----------



## skopek (Jun 16, 2007)

change fuses: #4 and #19 fuse are almoust" burned.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*turn signal problem....*

VW Nevada, skopek..... Thanks for your replies. Discovered another thing wrong: The 4 way/hazard switch has come apart (I was trying to remove it to repair the surround plastic). Found some of the pieces, but not all, so this may be the root of the problem. I'll replace it and see what happens. changed the fuses, and no change to the signal problem. Ground wire and related wires are OK, clean and tight. Thanks, David.


----------



## bimrpwr (Jun 9, 2008)

problem will be with your Hazard Switch. Seen this many times in many cars.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Turn signal problem....*

bimrpwr..... The hazard switch came apart while trying to get it out of the broken controls surround. Haven't found all of the switch pieces yet. Guess I'll order a new one. Thanks for your reply. David.


----------

